# Tree frog sexing



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

i have just recently bought a pair of clown tree frogs (ctg0 and a pair of hourglass tree frogs (htf). I have been trying to find how to sex them. Im not new to the hobby or caring for frogs, but my issue has always been sexing them. i know that the females are usually larger in size and fat with eggs. When i acquired the clowns the lady told me darker the color is a female and brighter male, but from what i know this is false. Also what age do you think the clowns or hourglasses r ready to breed? i also have a pair of wild gray tree frogs (gtf) that i have acquired off the back of my truck. I found them last month, which is the reason why i snagged them. 1 is a sure male but not sure about the other. They are very healthy and dont mind being handled. Breeding suggestions for these gtfs


----------

